# Price Phister Faucets



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just tried to install one a HO had purchased. Damndest thing. The cold water side had no pressure, but the hot side was good. Then I removed the cartridge and did not see any obstruction so I re installed it. Now the cold side has pressure and the hot side dont. Frustrated I looked at the instructions just to be sure that the tee was installed right under the spout (Where the sprayer, spout and mixing valve meet) Thats when I noticed It is made by BLACK AND DECKER!! Come on, their HO grade tools are shoit and so is their faucets. 

Anyways it dont make a damn to me, they are paying by the hour. Would have been better off to get a Delta. 

And to the Black and Decker Company, stick to making crappy tools.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that is all I can say, black and decker can barely make tools what made them think they could make faucets :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Black & Decker has owned them since the late 80's...
Nothing new there....

Stanley bought Price Pfister, Kwikset, and Black & Decker in 2010...

Word has it they are looking to sell Price Pfister....
Maybe they'll get Herman Cain in there if his attempt at politics doesn't work....


----------

